# News from germanys speedcubing captial



## fw (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnJ0qb2p_WQ

Comments appreciated


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice! But I hope Hamburg is going to beat Aachen at the nationals ;-)
But you did an awesome job at the dutch masters, I am sad that I couldn't join in...


----------



## Jens (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea that was a great Competition again 
And for the nationals, it looks like you improved faster than we did... such a shame there won't be a 2x2 Event


----------



## Raffael (Aug 25, 2008)

nice vid!

BUT: your colour scheme *SUCKS*!!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry, but, do a lot of people 'wag' their heads when solving?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 26, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Sorry, but, do a lot of people 'wag' their heads when solving?



have you seen chris hardwick's former 4x4 WR (not blind)? he was wagging real bad in that one. and jean pons sometimes wags a little bit too. i think if those two do it, then its ok for anyone to do it.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 26, 2008)

haha this music is from Saw, right?


----------



## Ton (Aug 26, 2008)

Pitty about the end title , since I arrange the event and together with Ron and Pim we did the competion....


----------



## fw (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry Ton, I will mention you in the video description (I did not want to change an reupload the video)  I did not really know who exactly was the "main organizer".. So: Thanks to Ton for organizing this event! Great work!


----------



## fw (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, I added a video annotation at the end title


----------



## Ton (Aug 26, 2008)

fw said:


> Sorry Ton, I will mention you in the video description (I did not want to change an reupload the video)  I did not really know who exactly was the "main organizer".. So: Thanks to Ton for organizing this event! Great work!



Thanks, to organize a competition is always a team effort.


----------



## tim (Aug 26, 2008)

What about Darmstadt, Görlitz, Karlsruhe or Waltrop? These One-Man-Cities still own you .


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 26, 2008)

Ach, scary!
You people keep practicing, and someday I'll frantically try to stay ahead of you. 
And now I feel like I wanna go to Nationals, and meet y'all... 
(You know, if I won every event, it would cost me only $150. But that's a very risky if.)


And Tim: What about Walnut Creek? It's owning more and more of the records.


----------



## tim (Aug 26, 2008)

argh, how could i forget you, Lucas? Sorry.

And: If you come to Nationals, i'll practice my ass off .


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 26, 2008)

tim said:


> argh, how could i forget you, Lucas? Sorry.
> 
> And: If you come to Nationals, i'll practice my ass off .



Me too, btw Nationals isn't the nicest competition for a meeting. There is not much room to hang around and it is not calm at all. If it wasn't the "Nationals" I would probably not go.


----------



## Rama (Aug 26, 2008)

Raffael said:


> nice vid!
> 
> BUT: your colour scheme *SUCKS*!!



Lol,

I agree with both what Raffael says.


----------



## Ton (Aug 27, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Me too, btw Nationals isn't the nicest competition for a meeting. There is not much room to hang around and it is not calm at all. If it wasn't the "Nationals" I would probably not go.



I agree, I hope that some day a German speedcuber will take over organizing the German open and find a good location, I know it is not an ideal location , but it is for free.


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 27, 2008)

Ton said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, btw Nationals isn't the nicest competition for a meeting. There is not much room to hang around and it is not calm at all. If it wasn't the "Nationals" I would probably not go.
> ...



I love the "german open", but the Nationals atmosphere is hell for a always nervous BLD guy...


----------

